# Here's another Kasper!



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 15, 2008)

He is 32 inches. A "frosty spotted white", meaning both parents were spotted, and he throws spotted when bred to solid. All his babies are spotted so far.

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr281/g...ntos/kasper.jpg

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr281/g...tos/kasper2.jpg


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 15, 2008)

Do ya think he might make some nice mules when bred to small stocky mares? I would love to hear any sort of comments on your experience with this coloring or what-ever!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 16, 2008)

I am no expert, that is for sure, but I just wanted to say he is very cute. I love his coloring and everything about him actually. (I read your earlier post - didn't know you could lease a jack? Hmmm, I have a lot to learn! That might be an option in our future




) Good luck!! I adore mini mules


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 16, 2008)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> I am no expert, that is for sure, but I just wanted to say he is very cute. I love his coloring and everything about him actually. (I read your earlier post - didn't know you could lease a jack? Hmmm, I have a lot to learn! That might be an option in our future
> 
> 
> 
> ) Good luck!! I adore mini mules



Thanks, Tammie! The owner is giving his jennets a year off, so he is sending him to me! I only pay Kasper's expenses (after-shave, cologne, hair-gel-the things studs need!) and a small fee per foal born! Much cheaper than buying! We are re-doing our corn-crib (right now my husband's work shop--sorry, hon!), to be Stallion Row! With a big stall for our coming mini-stallion and his mares, and accross the way, a big stall for Kasper and his girls. Each will have their own pasture. I am sooo excited! Tentatively planning for each boy to have three mares. It wil be like picking teams in gym class! King will say--Aaah, I want the sexy black roan! Kasper will say--I want the black one that's built like a tank and has a nice a....!" Are all white donkeys named Kasper? My hubby thinks one mule should definately be "Jasper"! I imagine the two boys will talk crap to each other!!! Everybody is 32 inches and under, except my 36 inch Shetland Mare, so these will be little ones! Hope they are as cute as Holly's Hot Ta Molly!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 16, 2008)

Has this jack bred mares before? Not all jacks will breed a mare, and not all mares will accept service from a jack. And as Bonny is learning, mules are a breed apart!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 16, 2008)

Bunnylady said:


> Has this jack bred mares before? Not all jacks will breed a mare, and not all mares will accept service from a jack. And as Bonny is learning, mules are a breed apart!


He hasn't bred mares before! My last jack I bought as a weanling and raised him with the horses, so he thought he was a little horse too and bred everything available when he was just a yearling! I sold him though, because I didn't like his hind legs. My "mule-maker" mares have all been bred by a Jack before, so no problem there. I sent one mare to a friend's 15 year old jack, who had only bred jennets, and he bred her a number of times a day for four days! Mainly when the friend had company and she put them in the front pasture! How embarrassing! No problem there, and she is definately "in mule"! We'll just see if this little guy will accept a horse--if not, I am not out any money! Kasper is only 5, so maye not set in his ways! Thanks!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 16, 2008)

He is a beautiful boy. I just love the spotted. I too want to look into leasing a jack. Might have to strike a deal with Tammie and we can get a good one for all of our girls. Kasper is just a cutie.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 17, 2008)

crackerjackjack said:


> He is a beautiful boy. I just love the spotted. I too want to look into leasing a jack. Might have to strike a deal with Tammie and we can get a good one for all of our girls. Kasper is just a cutie.


You probably know that www.gotdonkey.com is a good source. There are alot of classified ads and also farms spit up by State. I've had some good luck with got.donkey--I sold my Jack in 1 1/2 days and found Kasper! I was a little concerned when I saw his picture if his shoulder is too up-right. I have looked at lots of pictures since, and it looks like a typical donkey shoulder. Ditto his hind-end being big enough..I will go look at him though. I want correct and colorful! This coloring is kinda cool-if crossed with a spotted jennet, spotted whites often throw spotted whites. Crossed with a solid, they throw spots. It looks like as close to homozegous as donkeys have! Who knows what will happen color-wise, when crossed with a horse-perhaps I wil find out, God willing!!! I love horse and mule breeding, it's like a mystery being revealed every time!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 19, 2008)

wendyluvsminis said:


> It looks like as close to homozegous as donkeys have! Who knows what will happen color-wise, when crossed with a horse-perhaps I wil find out


the only thing i can tell you is, you cannot apply what you know about horse genetics to donkeys. the guy i got my mares from was HEAVY into genetics and very good at predicting what he would get. he borrowed our jack and got NOTHING like he expected... started looking into donkey genetics and told us, it's too much of a crap shoot and back home came our jack lol. he got some nice mule foals but not the COLOR he wanted...


----------

